# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  Two weeks and counting

## Beebeluv

We (my other and I) are getting so anxious to the point its all we talk about and none wants to hear about it anymore... Omg just looking at the pictures of Negril beaches  they are gorgeous this is what the beaches look like in so California (yes its a picture of a picture but that spot is about an hour away)...

----------


## takinitslow

Bee I feel ya. My two week countdown starts wed. This will be my 4th trip and I still cant stop talking about it. Its the best place I have ever been.

----------


## Beebeluv

Super hyped up... Omg our first vaca a Lil more than one week of work then its the crackdown to make sure we have everything? Anyone think of anything that I really shouldn't go without?thanks!

----------


## nutz4travel

Passport & camera!!  Everything else, you can always get if you forget  :Smile: 

I feel your pain, we have 7 weeks before we go and I can hardly stand it.  Soon come...

----------


## gregandkelly63

Two weeks yesterday for us as well.  But I only have one week of work left.  I'm having minor knee surgery next friday so I have a whole week off to sit at home and count the minutes until we leave! 

It's going to be a long week!

----------


## Beebeluv

Omg I'd go INSANE...

----------


## Jamerican71

I stay excited about Jamaica!  I'm down to 2 1/2 weeks.

----------


## Beebeluv

In my anticipation I took a picture off of here and started to draw it... do you know this place?

I'll be updating it as I go along.

----------


## RickandRichelle

11 days for us. Cant come soon enough. Hopefully see some of you guys there

----------


## RickandRichelle

If im not mistaken thats a picture drawn from a good time Ricks.

----------


## Clarity

I'm excited for you!! Your trip is right around the corner now! Have a wonderful time in Negril!
P.S. I really like your drawing!  :Smile:

----------


## mud

i broke my little my toe on the roots of that tree.the sign hanging from it says barrys (bar)?i think

----------


## NoWorries4 me

Flying in on Sunday Nov. 11th....so we're just under the 2 week mark.  Hope to meet some of you there!! Staying on the cliffs for 3 nts. then down to my favorite beach for another 6.

----------


## Beebeluv

> i broke my little my toe on the roots of that tree.the sign hanging from it says barrys (bar)?i think


 :Smile:

----------


## Beebeluv

> Flying in on Sunday Nov. 11th....so we're just under the 2 week mark.  Hope to meet some of you there!! Staying on the cliffs for 3 nts. then down to my favorite beach for another 6.


I would not mind that at all... IM sure my other would enjoy it aswell... We will be everywhere lol but I will check the board while IM there. :Smile:  btw just random info the 11th is my birthday.  :Smile:

----------


## Beebeluv

Clarity ~  Thank you very much... IM getting so nervous and excited... I'll be thinking about all of you enjoying as much as I can in all your honor lol  :Smile:

----------


## Beebeluv

Okay here's an updated pic...

----------


## yetta

Nice drawing...Barry's no doubt... You got some talent gyal!

----------


## Angel

Nice drawing Beebeluv enjoy your trip.

----------


## Marie

Nice drawing, if time permits do a drawing of the caves

----------


## Beebeluv

Thank you guys so much... The caves... I was thinking about catcha

----------


## marley9808

Woo Hoo!
Excited for you and the bf!
Can't wait to read YOUR report and ooooh yes, please draw Catcha! I would love to see that!

----------


## NoWorries4 me

> I would not mind that at all... IM sure my other would enjoy it aswell... We will be everywhere lol but I will check the board while IM there. btw just random info the 11th is my birthday.


Bee...Are you staying at catcha? Need to buy you a birthday drink!

----------


## Beebeluv

> Bee...Are you staying at catcha? Need to buy you a birthday drink!


No I'll be on the beach. But I do plan on going to Ivans for bday dinner.

----------


## Beebeluv

Another update...

----------


## nutz4travel

Love the drawing Beebeluv!  Your ticker's down to 10 days, lucky you  :Smile:   Have a great birthday celebration by the way!

----------


## Beebeluv

Thank you very much!

----------


## Beebeluv

> Woo Hoo!
> Excited for you and the bf!
> Can't wait to read YOUR report and ooooh yes, please draw Catcha! I would love to see that!


How did I miss this?... Sry about that...  I would like to I'm going to have to search for just the right picture.

----------


## Beebeluv

Omg soo close.... How do u sleep its hard to fall asleep and if u wake up forget going back to sleep... Yeayyyyy!!!!!

----------


## Angel

Well hope you get some sleep before you leave. No not easy before going. Have fun.

----------


## Beebeluv

Just made it into Charlotte... To ft Lauderdale then..... Jamaica!!! Omg...

----------


## Tanfastic

That is the tree on the beach, south side of the Swept Away and yes it does say Barry's. Bee have a ton of fun and tell everyone I said "hey"

----------


## Beebeluv

Thank you tan... I will tell people what's up... Btw in ft. Lauderdale now time for airport sleep and leave for the rock in the morning!!! Btw Charlotte was a verrry nice airport you'll hear about it in my report.

----------

